# Schnelle Druckerhilfe!!!



## Flenor Eldar (30. Juli 2009)

sers,

ich habe jetzt en Problem u. zwar suche ich so schnell wie möglich einen Drucker... Mit dem Bilder ordentlich Drucken kann, Kopieren (schwarz u. farbig) ohne nen PC einschalten zumüssen u. den man mit nem Router verbinden kann um von mehren PCs aus "gleichzeitig" drucken zu können!!!!
Unter 100€

Weil wir mit Lexmark u. Epson Drucker schon probleme hatten würde ich die gerne auschließen...

Ich bräuchte schnelle Antworten!!!

Gruß F.E.


----------



## freshprince2002 (30. Juli 2009)

Mulifunktion mit LAN für unter 100€ bleibt vorerst ein Wunschtraum.

Canon MP620 PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Canon PIXMA MP620, Tinte (2921B006)


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Juli 2009)

ok... dann halt ohne lan, wäre halt so toll gewesen aber dann muss man halt immer umstecken...
geht vlt Hewlett-Packard Photosmart C4480


----------



## freshprince2002 (30. Juli 2009)

Canon MX320 http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,Preisvergleich/a406594.html


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Juli 2009)

und was is an dem jetzt besser wie an dem C4480?
so besonders is die bewertung von dem MX320 gar ned...

Aso, was ich noch vergessen hab, die Druckerpatronen sollten auch recht günstig sein!!!


----------



## freshprince2002 (30. Juli 2009)

HP hat miese Treiber und neigt grundsätzlich zu (teils deutlich) höherem Tintenverbrauch beim Farbdruck -> teurer.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Juli 2009)

aha ok...  aber wie gesagt, bei dem MX320 is die bewertung au ned die beste u. der druckt bilder/fotos wirklich gut?



> Fazit: Im vergelich zu anderen Druckern, zu groß, viel zu laut, schlecht ausgestattet, wenig Tintenvorrat - hoher kosten für Tinte. Unwirtschaftlich, da die Farben nicht einzeln getauscht werden können.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Finger weg!
> 
> Brother MFC bietet deutlich mehr fürs Geld. Klein und leise.


----------



## freshprince2002 (30. Juli 2009)

Oh sorry, ich hab in der Preisliste vorhin den MP540 übersehen: PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Canon PIXMA MP540, Tinte (2919B006)
Der hat einzelne Tintentanks, also deutlich effizienter. 
Hat aber keinen ADF.
Druckqualität ist bei Canon grundsätzlich als sehr gut zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2009)

also, so ab 50€ druckt an sich jeder tintendrucker fotos "gut" für den hausgebrauch. 

und 100€ multifunktion mit LAN geht schon: bei amazon inkl. versand dann halt dann 102€  Hewlett-Packard OfficeJet 6310 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

is "aber" ein HP. da ist dann die frage, was wichtiger is (verbrauch, qualität, LAN...) und ob das wirklich IMMER zutrifft, was man als klischee von HP so sagt, und ob du wirklich OFT farbig druckst. 

patronen kosten jeweils ca. 20€, wobei farbe halt EINE patrone ist, die hält dann für ca. 250 seiten. wobei das halt 250 voll farbig bedruckte DINA4 seiten wären, und wenn zB deutlich mehr rot verbraucht als "normal", is halt dummerweise schon früher ende. schwarz häl ca. 400 seiten.



ansonsten sind die von brother sehr gut in preisleistung, wenn du auf LAN verzeichten kannst.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Juli 2009)

also, en kumpel hat mir grad den MP630 empfohlen, ich bin jetzt gewollt doch etwas mehr auszugeben... kann man den mit nem Router verbinden?


gut... wenn jetzt keiner mehr was weiß bestell ich den MP630 mal... wenn in den nächsten tagen noch ratschläge oder so kommen sollten, dann kann ich ihn ja noch zurückschicken...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (1. August 2009)

hat jetzt keiner mehr infos oder so? Also i-einer wird doch wissen ob ich den mit nem Router verbinden kann u. wenn ja wie?!!!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (2. August 2009)

ich bin mal erlich, i-wie fühl ich mich jetzt im stich gelassen...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. August 2009)

ok... ich gebs auf...

vlt noch eine frage, weiß jmd wie CD-Druckqualität bei dem Drucker ist?
Bei mir kommt die etwas sehr schwach raus, vermute mal, dass das an den CDs liegt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Erzähl mal, was jetzt genau Sache ist?
Was geht wie nicht?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

Ich habe jetzt den Canon MP630... ich würde gern wissen ob ich den mit nem router verbinden kann... u. ob jmd weiß wie die CD druckquualität von dem Drucker ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Ist der Drucker denn netzwerkfähig?


----------



## STSLeon (4. August 2009)

Häng den Drucker ganz normal an den Rechner  und gib ihn im Netzwerk frei. Nicht unbedingt die optimale Lösung aber dafür umsonst.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist der Drucker denn netzwerkfähig?



Das will ich ja wissen

Naja... ich muss jederzeit, von jedem PC aus drucken können, nicht nur wenn der 1ne PC an ist... aber ich denke über den USB anschluss meines Routers ( Fritz Fon WLAN 7141) müsste das schon möglich sein... könnte ich dann eign übers internet nen druckauftrag versenden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Dann schau mal im Apfeltalk rein.
Damit sollte deine Frage beantwortet sein.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

mhm also geht das nicht so wie ich möchte... k
aber mit der USB schnittstelle des routers muss es eign gehen, weil in den einstellungen unser fritzbox steht:" Momentan kein Drucker angeschlossen" im menü der USB schnittstelle...

Dann müsste ich doch wirklich i-wie übers internet drucken können...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Jep, wenn dein Router eine USB Schnittstelle hat, kannst du den da anschließen und im Netzwerk freigeben.
Dann kann jeder angeschlossene PC über den Router drucken.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

genau, so habe ich mir das gedacht, wie richte ich das dann so ein, das auch jeder PC zugriff auf diesen Drucker hat? Nur Treiber installieren wird ja nich reichen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> genau, so habe ich mir das gedacht, wie richte ich das dann so ein, das auch jeder PC zugriff auf diesen Drucker hat? Nur Treiber installieren wird ja nich reichen...


 
Doch, Treiber installieren reicht. 

Geh mal in die Fritzbox Konfig Seite rein.
Dort dann auf USB Geräte und wenn der Drucker angeschlossen ist, sollte er erscheinen.
Jetzt musst du nur noch den Drucker übers Netzwerk auswählen und losdrucken.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

ahh ok mach ich dann, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal en 10m USB Kabel besorgen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ahh ok mach ich dann, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal en 10m USB Kabel besorgen^^


 
10m USB Kabel gibts nicht. 
Bei 5m ist Feierabend.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

o___O shitt, dann muss ich mir halt 2x 5m kabel besorgen...

aber was nennst du dann das?: InLine USB 2.0 Kabel, A an B, vergoldet - black, 10m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Dann ist das ein aktives Kabel, anders gehts nicht.
Ein USB Kabel kann maximal 5m lang sein, darüber muss es aktiv sein, also einen eigenen Hub haben.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

ähh ok... d.h. ich kann jetzt z.b. das verlinkte nich verwenden... aber was mach ich dann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ähh ok... d.h. ich kann jetzt z.b. das verlinkte nich verwenden... aber was mach ich dann?


 
Kauf dir Netztwerkkabel mit USB Stecker. 

Oder sowas hier. KLICK
Oder das da. KLACK


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. August 2009)

Netzwerkkabel mit USB... verlink mir so eins mal!

...5m sind halt zu kurz
Und ich bin nicht bereit 26€ oder so zu zahlen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. August 2009)

sonst keine Vorschläge!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (8. August 2009)

Quanti hat bereits alles was mir einfallen würde gesagt
Also entweder kaufst du zwei Stück davon oder du lässt es bleiben.
Und mach hier bloß keine 5fach Posts mehr,warte einfach bis hier einer was schreibt.Solche Multi Posts sind jier nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Netzwerkkabel mit USB... verlink mir so eins mal!


 
Da hast du eins... 
KLICK

Dann stell den Drucker halt etwas näher an den Rechner.
So ein aktives USB Kabel kostet nun mal und du brauchst wegen der 10 Meter halt ein paar davon.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. August 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Und mach hier bloß keine 5fach Posts mehr,warte einfach bis hier einer was schreibt.Solche Multi Posts sind jier nicht gerne gesehen


Manchmal vergisst man einen thread... Ud dann ist ein erinnerungs aufschub halt notwendig...
Und deine Beträge werden von mir eh nicht gewertet, also kannste des schreiben in meinen Threads gleich bleiben lassen, ich halte eben nichts von verbrechern...

Der Steht genau überm Rechner, aber du weißt es geht darum, ihn mit Router zu verbinden u. der befindet sich nun mal bei meiner Sche**** 

Gut dann werde ich 2x 5m kaufen thx


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Gut dann werde ich 2x 5m kaufen thx


 
Versuch das mal mit den Host USB Kabeln, sollte gehen, eventuell brauchst du drei davon.
Da du für 10m ja beide brauchst, dann ein normales einstecken geht dann nicht mehr, du musst erst wieder mit einem Host Kabel aktivieren.
Einfach mal testen.

Oder du stellst ihn näher zum Router hin auf.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. August 2009)

Ich könnt ihn so zum Router stellen, das es nur noch 7m wären, aber das ist ja auch Quatsch...

Ok dann werde ich das mit den Host USB Kabeln mal probieren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Dein Router steht ja echt blöd.


----------

